
Introducing the Public Buffer Revenue Dashboard: Our Real-Time Numbers - malditojavi
http://open.bufferapp.com/buffer-public-revenue-dashboard/
======
porter
Link to the full financial dashboard here:

[https://buffer.baremetrics.io/dashboard](https://buffer.baremetrics.io/dashboard)

